# wav downloaden...



## newb (28. Mrz 2009)

Hi Leute ich möchte von dieser Seite:
http://cache.lexico.com/dictionary/audio/lunaWAV/I02/I0233400.wav
die wav datei herunterladen die auf der seite abgespielt wird!
ich hab schon versucht einfach denn quelltext zu kopieren aber da kommen nur komische zeichen...
weis jemand wie man das macht/was man verwenden muss?
hab überhaupt keinen schimmer!
Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Mrz 2009)

Willste das mit Java machen, oder ist es egal, wie du die Datei erhältst?


----------



## newb (29. Mrz 2009)

Ja ich möchts eigentlich mit java machen! aber ich weis eben nicht wie!?


----------



## Schandro (29. Mrz 2009)

ok, dass heist die "Speichern unter" Funktion des Browser suchst du nicht^^ sondern willst etwas dynamisches Programmieren.

Guck dir mal die Klasse URL und dessen Methode *openStream*() an. Du brauchst den Input nurnoch an einen FileOutputStream weitergeben, und schon hastes.


----------

